# واجهة موقع ب 6 ألوان اختر اللي بيعجبكك :)



## faris sd4l (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مرحبا اخواني
صراحة بما انه اليوم الخميس و انا ثانوية عامة
ما حبيت ادرس شي فقررت اني اعمل واجهة موقع و اقدملكم اياها مجانا
.
و المفاجأة انها ب 6 ألوان اختار اللي بتحبه منهم
و المفاجأة الأكبر انه حجم الواجهات كلهم 110 ك.ب.
يعني كتيييييييييير صغار
.
و كمان حطيت فيهم خاصية البحث بالكتاب المقدس
اللي عامليتها منتديات الكنيسة طبعا مع شوية تعديلات
عشان يسير تناسق بالألوان
.
حبيت اسميهم *Classic Group*
لانهم عنجد كلاسيك و بسيطيين كتير
.
انشالله يعجبوكم و يفيدوكم على فكرة ما حطيت فيهم اي حقوق لي
لكن مش حدا يلطشهم و يحطهم بإسمه ههههههههه​ 
الالوان هي
الاحمر , البرتقالي , أخضر , ذهبي , أزرق , أسود​ 
مثال للأحمر و البرتقالي​ 





​ 




( ممكن تلاحظ في شوية أغلاط بالتقسيم بالصورة لكن هاي الأغلاط بس بسبب تصغير الصورة مش موجودة بالحقيقة )​ 
و اهم شي هو رابط التنزيل للواجهات المباشر
رابط التنزيل المباشر هنا
http://farissd4l.fa.funpic.org/CLASSIC.rar​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

فى غاييييييييييييييييه الروعه 
انا مش هقدر اختار لان ليس لدى موقع 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## faris sd4l (4 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فى غاييييييييييييييييه الروعه ​
> انا مش هقدر اختار لان ليس لدى موقع
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 شكرا على ردك اخوي ربنا يباركك
هاي هي المشكلة انه ما عندك موقع طيب احتفظ بالملفات هلا و وعد مني بس يكون عندي وقت فراغ رح ابلش بدورة داخل المنتدى بإسم موقع لكل عضو لكن لا تنتظرها لانها شكلها مطولة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> رح ابلش بدورة داخل المنتدى بإسم موقع لكل عضو لكن لا تنتظرها لانها شكلها مطولة


 
مش ملاحظ انى الموضوع ده صعب جدا
اقولك على فكره افضل 
ممكن لو عايز تساعد يعنى فى الموضوع ده 
تنزلنا فكره انشاء موقع او منتدى 
يعنى كيفيه انشاءه  
مرسىىىىىى ياباشا على الفكره 
ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## faris sd4l (4 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مش ملاحظ انى الموضوع ده صعب جدا
> اقولك على فكره افضل
> ممكن لو عايز تساعد يعنى فى الموضوع ده
> تنزلنا فكره انشاء موقع او منتدى
> ...


 
صدق اذا كان الشرح مدعم بالصور و الشرح الوافي أبدا مش صعب
و رح نمشي خطوة خطوة من الصفر من انشاء الحساب للموقع المجاني و بعد ذلك البرامج اللي رح نستخدمها و كيفيه استخدامها
و كيفية رفع الملفات كله رح نتطرق الو لكن مشكلتي ضيقة وقتي فقط

أتمنى اني اقدر اخلص هالسنة بسرعة عشان اقدر ارجع لحياتي الطبيعية من جديد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> أتمنى اني اقدر اخلص هالسنة بسرعة عشان اقدر ارجع لحياتي الطبيعية من جديد


 
​بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ​


----------



## صوت الرب (5 سبتمبر 2008)

تصميم رائع و إختيار موفق
الرب يبارك موهبتك عزيزي فارس
إلى الأمام


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

تصميم جميل جدا​


----------



## faris sd4l (5 سبتمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> تصميم رائع و إختيار موفق
> الرب يبارك موهبتك عزيزي فارس
> إلى الأمام


 
شكرا ابن العم على كلماتك ربنا يباركك​


----------



## faris sd4l (5 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> تصميم جميل جدا​


 شكرا اختي فراشة ربنا يباركك​


----------



## missorang2006 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*شو يا , شتيفتك فاضي اشغال 
توجيهي ما بدرس يوم خميس شو هاد؟!!!!!!! (انه يعني انا كنت ادرس يوم خميس) هههههههه
المهم 
كتيييييييييييييييييير حلون  فارس وشكرا على الاورنج بالمستقبل بس اعمل موقع بستعملهم 
يسلمو !!​*


----------



## faris sd4l (5 سبتمبر 2008)

missorang2006 قال:


> *شو يا , شتيفتك فاضي اشغال ​*
> *توجيهي ما بدرس يوم خميس شو هاد؟!!!!!!! (انه يعني انا كنت ادرس يوم خميس) هههههههه*
> *المهم *
> *كتيييييييييييييييييير حلون فارس وشكرا على الاورنج بالمستقبل بس اعمل موقع بستعملهم *
> ...


 ههههههههه ما انتي ما عمرك فتحتي كتاب يوم الخميس
العفو بس اورنج المهم نزلي الملفات و بعدين استخدميهم على راحتك
ربنا يباركك​


----------

